# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Есть ли место ведической науке в современной культуре? Дамодара Пандит д. (видео)

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Выступление на конференции в Екатеринбурге в августе 2019 года

докладчик - кандидат философских наук

https://youtu.be/BEHD6dDFixE

----------

